
NooBox is on Product Hunt now - AInoob
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/noobox
======
AInoob
NooBox is a Chrome extension that provides useful functions. Currently it has:
Multi-Engine Reverse Image Search, Extract Images, and Screenshot & Search.

I am working on adding HTML5 Video Control to every HTML5 Video.

NooBox is also an open source project!
[https://github.com/AInoob/NooBox](https://github.com/AInoob/NooBox)

